# Liquid Iron



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning from the N burbs of Chicago, I have a question. New to the group, thank you for adding me, this has been a great place to come for info.

I have put down Ferromac AC Liquid Iron on my lawn, 3 different sections so far. I have gone lighter than the app rate, 2-8 oz/1000 with the first 2 sections, 3oz/1000 on 1 section and 5oz/1000 on my front yard. I have noticed both areas have greened up a bit, pictures here before and after.




These are from before I put down at light rate




After pics, can see the difference, taken 3 days later at same time in the am.


Before


After, looks better. about half rate.

My issue is that this morning I put down the full rate for 2000 sq ft, 16oz, but my math for my yard was a bit off, only about 1700 sq ft. I know it's close but what are my options for dealing with this? Should I water this in Friday am? Will I have a grey/black lawn in the morning? PB Gordon said as long as it's put down with water I should be fine, but wanted to come to the forum for assistance.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

You're barely over the 8oz per k so you should be fine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

You will be fine with what you put down.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks good. Im trying to figure out what's going on with my app of FAS I put down the other day. My sprayer wasn't working quite right and wasnt building as much pressure. The larger half of my lawn i struggled to get even pressure there. But then got it working better on the smaller half. And now the smaller selection had an orangish tint. I did 2oz rate. I see some better color on the larger area. Which i got watered in that night. The smaller section i didn't get watered in till the next night. I also mixed with humic, fulvic, kelp. And sles, yucca (soil conditioner) is it orange because I didn't water it in soon enough?


----------

